# How The West Was Won re-master



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For those who are a fan of the movie "How The West Was Won", check out the new DVD or Blu-Ray version. Quite amazing what the studio has done. They completely digitized the three panel Cinerama process and stitched them together into one complete image with no lines. They also visually matched the three panels. The picture is absolutely amazing!

The Blu-Ray version contains a "Smilevision" version which works quite well on a large screen home theater system. See the attachment for a comparison.

Highly recommended!


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info and photos Chris.I will be looking into this one.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Fascinating.









I'll have to consider this. My parents took me to see How The West Was Won in three projector Cinerama when if first came out. I was blown away, but also bothered by the seams. On home video, it's always been the worst of both worlds to me. It wasn't blow-you-away big like I remember it, even on the biggest home theater screen, and you still had the seams. I've tended to avoid watching it because of this. I'd rather preserve my memories. But this version I think I'd enjoy.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I was watching the Blu-Ray last night on my 106" front projection system. I compared the flat widescreen version to the Smilevision version. The difference is amazing. The illusion of the curved wide screen look pretty convincing. Don't know how it would look on smaller screens though.

I have been waiting for the studio to do something like this to any of the Cinerama features. With digital technology progressing, it was only a matter of time. The older DVD release looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> For those who are a fan of the movie "How The West Was Won", check out the new DVD or Blu-Ray version. Quite amazing what the studio has done. They completely digitized the three panel Cinerama process and stitched them together into one complete image with no lines. They also visually matched the three panels. The picture is absolutely amazing!
> 
> The Blu-Ray version contains a "Smilevision" version which works quite well on a large screen home theater system. See the attachment for a comparison.


Just fabulous! I have not yet purchased a blu-ray DVD player (wife still thinks our old one is just fine) but with some of these classics getting re-mastered, it might be the right time.

Now, If they could only do this with the Rodgers & Hammerstein library, I'd have a blu-ray in my cabinet tonight


----------

